# Deer Creek Spillway



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

What's the latest on the spillway? I've not been able to fish it for a long time.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Id wait till drawdown before action gets consistent. Esp for eyes. But you could go down now an possibly get lucky...


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

i prefer fishing at night. "i got the fever" been working retail at 2 jobs with no set schedules.. miss my time on the water.


----------



## MasterAngler33 (Sep 7, 2016)

Where is the best fishing rite now at deer Creek and what species?


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

Probably Crappies near the brush piles. I've always done well this time of year.


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

As of 9:30am, the lake is still above summer pool. They opened the gates last night, and doubled the outflow. hopefully the gates will be open over the weekend.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

The lake will stay at summer pool till 1 st of October,, that's when they start the drop for winter pool


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

The gates haven't changed, still the same flow. a few days of water flow wakes things up.


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

Gates at 31.1 cfs at 12:45p today. lake went up slightly overnight. 75.5 temp


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

This is what (31.1cfs) looks like......... Gates were completely closed, and not much of a breeze.
Saw 3 0r 4 big carp on the west wall. I ended up with 2 nice Channels and a very small Lm bass.


----------



## MasterAngler33 (Sep 7, 2016)

hatteras1 said:


> This is what (31.1cfs) looks like......... Gates were completely closed, and not much of a breeze.
> Saw 3 0r 4 big carp on the west wall. I ended up with 2 nice Channels and a very small Lm bass.


What did u use for bait?


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

I was using a 1/4 chartreuse jig tipped with worm, and a homemade blade bait.


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

no change in the gates or outflow. won't be much action until they let some water out. 
may run down Sat pm.. suppose to rain


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

Like I said earlier , unless there is a flood, they will not open gates to start dropping lake until Oct. 1st. Always been this way , April 1st they fill lake and Oct. 1st start dropping for winter pool.


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm (boatless) until spring, so just getting out there is cool with me. I haven't had time to tear my boat down, but hopefully this winter i can get it fixed. I need to run a new fuel line under the floor, and i have no access panels.
Going to replace it with high pressure fuel injection line as it's not susceptible to the ethanol, and it won't dry out. It's just a major pain to get to the fuel tank.


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

They opened the gates last night.


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

It was a nice day at the spillway. Too bad the fish couldn't make it. saw 3 small ones caught. look like crappies. started raining at dusk. Not many people today.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

Crappie are biting in the lake


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

The outflow hit 1000 earlier. right now it's 986. Tough to fish that current.


----------



## mocha (Sep 21, 2014)

Any body out in boats with drawl down


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

boat ramps not effected yet by draw down , they just started pulling water. it will be awhile before that happens. I dont fish from a boat but I know some that still put boats in at the beach in winter pool.


----------



## mocha (Sep 21, 2014)

Thank for info I'm a hour away didn't won't to drive that far for nothing


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

There were boats on the lake over the weekend , some still joy riding, didn't see any fishing although I was only there for brief time on Saturday.


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

Yea, there were a few boats out


----------



## sharp33 (Mar 30, 2015)

glasseyes said:


> There were boats on the lake over the weekend , some still joy riding, didn't see any fishing although I was only there for brief time on Saturday.


I was out there Saturday from 8 til 3 . The crappie are definitely biting the wife and grandson had a blast. Probably the largest on average I have ever caught on the lake.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

sharp33 said:


> I was out there Saturday from 8 til 3 . The crappie are definitely biting the wife and grandson had a blast. Probably the largest on average I have ever caught on the lake.


Oh lord,its on now!


----------



## sharp33 (Mar 30, 2015)

Guess I should have kept that to myself !


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

no secrets there, the lake gets a lot of pressure Spring and Fall on the crappie, there are quite a few good places to fish once the shore starts to show up after draw down. I did catch some Saturday also in the lake but nothing to talk about, only fished an hour and only had a few that were over nine inches, but I seen some others with quite a few fish and some were nice.


----------



## sharp33 (Mar 30, 2015)

glasseyes said:


> no secrets there, the lake gets a lot of pressure Spring and Fall on the crappie, there are quite a few good places to fish once the shore starts to show up after draw down. I did catch some Saturday also in the lake but nothing to talk about, only fished an hour and only had a few that were over nine inches, but I seen some others with quite a few fish and some were nice.


Do you think it would be worth going to Paint Creek in the next few weeks ? Years ago an old friend who is no longer with us took me there in October and we nailed some slabs but I haven't been back since then.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

sharp33 said:


> Do you think it would be worth going to Paint Creek in the next few weeks ? Years ago an old friend who is no longer with us took me there in October and we nailed some slabs but I haven't been back since then.


We had a tournament there a couple of weeks ago. A lot of fish were caught but most were in the 9 1/2 to 10" range. A couple of locals did bring in two 15"ers.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

sharp33 said:


> Do you think it would be worth going to Paint Creek in the next few weeks ? Years ago an old friend who is no longer with us took me there in October and we nailed some slabs but I haven't been back since then.



I like fishing paint creek after the draw down, again there is lot of shore to walk, and some very good fishing all winter if water is ok. That lake is quick to turn murky during winter months depending on weather.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

`


----------



## linebacker43 (Aug 3, 2009)

Glasseyes,

I have a flat bottom boat, after they draw down Paint Creek for the winter, can you still get a boat in at the ramp down by the dam? Love fishing those giant boulders across from the marina. Not trying to hijack the thread, just a quick question.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

linebacker43 said:


> Glasseyes,
> 
> I have a flat bottom boat, after they draw down Paint Creek for the winter, can you still get a boat in at the ramp down by the dam? Love fishing those giant boulders across from the marina. Not trying to hijack the thread, just a quick question.



I watch boats all winter in the lake, guys with nice bass boats put in all winter at main ramp by dam


----------



## linebacker43 (Aug 3, 2009)

Thank you sir


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

linebacker43 said:


> Thank you sir


I have seen the ramp, or should I say where the ramp was , during winter and you back down into lake bed, I guess it works , all kinds of boats out there.


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

They pulled the plug!!! WOOHOO!!


----------



## Crappie22 (Sep 23, 2013)

Crappie still biting on the lake?


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

I was there Sunday afternoon and was still getting crappie 15'- 20' deep, hope to get back sometime Saturday again


----------



## Crappie22 (Sep 23, 2013)

Let me know glasseyes. Might go Sunday morning. Someone told me they were on brush piles shallow


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

Fished the lake this morning, caught crappie , fished 8 am till noon. Biting good till around 11:00. I was still catching them around 15' deep. Lot of small fish but probably had 20 over 9". Didn't keep anything so not sure how many I caught


----------

